# touchdroid dev team twitter addresses



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Can someone post the touchdroid devs twitter addresses on this thread so we can follow the news? Thanks


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

You're only missing drama I think...lol! @Jbruchon (the project leader) posted today that he quit. The only posts I've seen on twitter of anything productive have come from rhcp. His twitter name is: @rhcp011235. He has cwRecovery booted and has adb working in recovery and webOS.

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> You're only missing drama I think...lol! @Jbruchon (the project leader) posted today that he quit. The only posts I've seen on twitter of anything productive have come from rhcp. His twitter name is: @rhcp011235. He has cwRecovery booted and has adb working in recovery and webOS.
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


These projects are getting ridiculous with the drama.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> These projects are getting ridiculous with the drama.


Agreed, some real devs need to step up & just do this.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Everyone has drama. And there are lots of people with counter personalities, which makes working together all but impossible. The best bet is to just check these forums a couple times a week. Android will get ported, there are tons of rewards for it. Development takes longer than you want almost always...


----------



## Ozz465 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Agreed, some real devs need to step up & just do this.


Go ahead and step up man .

No one "need"s to do anything , but of course some progress would be awesome , but beggars cant be choosers here.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ozz465 said:


> Go ahead and step up man .
> 
> No one "need"s to do anything , but of course some progress would be awesome , but beggars cant be choosers here.


Somebody already beat me to it. http://rootzwiki.com/content.php?r=234-EXCLUSIVE-CyanogenMod-7-On-the-HP-TouchPad


----------



## Ozz465 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Somebody already beat me to it. http://rootzwiki.com/content.php?r=234-EXCLUSIVE-CyanogenMod-7-On-the-HP-TouchPad


thx for the link . thats what im saying, patience is key here , lets now get pushy.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Did Touchdroid die again?


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

looking like rhcp is the new project lead. Also, CyanogenMod team looks like they are making ridiculous progress on porting GB to the touchpad.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Did Touchdroid die again?


Probably. I personally just stopped keeping track of them since the CM team is working on it. Way to much drama for my tastes, lol.


----------



## Marketing (Aug 23, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Probably. I personally just stopped keeping track of them since the CM team is working on it. Way to much drama for my tastes, lol.


Relying on a group of kids was a bad idea from that start to be honest..


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally, with CM working on it. I'm relieved.


----------

